# Marlene Lufen in FFS am 30.10.



## Davidoff1 (30 Okt. 2018)

Moin, hat jemand den Beginn der Sendung aufgenommen? Marlene Luden hat ihr Kleid gezeigt. Dabei konnte man für einen Moment ihr schwarzes Höschen durchschimmern sehen.
Danke und schöne Grüße


----------



## Tittelelli (30 Okt. 2018)

Davidoff1 schrieb:


> Moin, hat jemand den Beginn der Sendung aufgenommen? Marlene Luden hat ihr Kleid gezeigt. Dabei konnte man für einen Moment ihr schwarzes Höschen durchschimmern sehen.
> Danke und schöne Grüße



Wenn nicht, was machst Du dann? Ich hoffe doch keine großen Dummheiten?:WOW::WOW:


----------

